# Pros and cons of four blade prop.s



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

What are the pros and cons of four blade prop.s? I hear they get you on plane faster and lower you top speed. What else?

I am running a 90 Yamaha and can get 35ish with two people, gas , trolling motor and two tm batteries up front. What do you think real world numbers would be with a 4bp (same conditions)?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

A 4-blade will probably be a little slower but give a better hole shot and grip better in turns as well as run higher.....probably.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like 4 Blade props 

I have a new one on it's way and will be doing a test run next week 

This is a powertech SWA-4 

Love the sound of the blades ... !


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Will a 4 blade prop make you engine work harder or easier at crusing speed?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

In my opinion it should make no difference

In my particular setup I rig to over rev when running Solo
so when I add a load I'm right on 

I would love to hit 32 loaded but that won't happen ...
More like 26 but the boat carves like a "Ginsu" and
the Hole Shot is off the chain ;-)




MaGuyver said:


> Will a 4 blade prop make you engine work harder or easier at crusing speed?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What's that setup Dave?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

MaGuyver said:


> Will a 4 blade prop make you engine work harder or easier at crusing speed?


A prop does not make your engine work, your engine makes the prop work. Cruising speed at the same power and fuel consumption may be slightly lower with a four blade, or maybe not. Much depends on which props you're comparing, the hull and the weight. In general, the difference is not tremendously significant.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What's that set up Dave?

Tohatsu Big Block just a bunch of motors in boxes , I Cherry Picked
all the best parts and assembled it ...runs pretty good 

Do NOT know the exact Horsepower should be between 9.9 - 18 Hp ...

It is on a Gheenoe Classic which is coming along Hope to get the care Givers
and the kids out soon ...

Just picked up the E-Sea Rider bean Bag ...


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank guys. I think I need to play with it more. I think several take offs have been with the engine raised a little and that has led to higher bow and long time to come on plane.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tested the 4 Blade 

Very Nice ... I notice the boat responds very well at Low speeds
Motor/Prop really hooked-Up tight 

Motor just loafs along and sounds good at cruising speeds ...

The 3 blade does Not steer as well 

So any loss of speed at top end is no big deal


----------

